
Awesome tool to help you sell anything - veermishra0803
https://www.mywindow.me
======
ChristianBundy
I'm gonna give it to you straight: I would never trust your website based on
your decision not to hire a designer, I don't see anything done here that
hasn't already been done by thousands of others, and the uppercase Y is tacky
as shit.

I wish you all the best, but I think that you have some serious work to do on
your project – starting with the fact that you're hitting the user over the
head with a faux credit card form while loading insecure content on an
otherwise HTTPS website.

~~~
veermishra0803
Thanks man for the straight response. & thanks for your wishes. & u must know
that Things repeat on internet. Every other product of today is somewhere
similar to some project from yesterday. & the uppercase Y reminds us on why we
exist. You may not like it, and i accept it, but many other users do.

The Faux Credit card, as mentioned, its a simple demo to see on buying
actually takes place at our platform.

but thanks anyways for your time and response.

